# Devilbiss gti pro setup for Waterbourne paint



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi all
I have a devilbiss gti pro with 1.2mm nozzle and t2 air cap.
2 bar air pressure and about 8 inches away from panel 
I've spent a bit of time trying to get a spray pattern that looks fairly reasonable. Here is an example below:









Can't see that well in this pic but pattern is quite wide compared to spec for this air cap. 
When I try spray painting the paint just seems to go on very cloudy instead of a nice consistent coverage.

Here's an example:









Sorry for pic doesn't really show issue that much. 
There is no notable flutter on spray.
Is this like a dry spray?
Maybe too far away from panel or too much air pressure?

Absolutely any help here hugely appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

What is the rest of the setup like? What sort of compressor are you using? How consistent is the pressure?


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm using a 150lt tank and pressure seems pretty consisted. 
There's just under 8 bar going to gun and when trigger pressed it only just gets to 2 bar which seemed strange to me. 

Hope that's of some use
Thanks for the support!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

First that I’ve spotted is the comment about 8 bar going to the gun, it should be controlled before it gets that far. Have you got a regulator fitted between the compressor and the gun? By the sounds of it to much pressure is getting to the gun and it’s possibly causing the issues you have.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a guage/regulator between my inline filter and gun as pictured below:









When I pull the trigger I have to fully open the regulator to get about 2 bar as below:









It does seem strange to need 8 bar before gun to produce 2 bar when triggered at gun I must admit. 
At this moment of pic it's saying over 2 bar but mostly sits at 2 or a little below

If I lower below 8 bar before gun then the pressure is below 2 bar when triggered.

Any further advice greatly appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Would you mind taking a photo of you compressor set up, I’m guessing you’ve got that connected to the compressor with no hose?. Normally you would have a tank pressure gauge which would show around 8 bar approx. then a working pressure which can be set to what ever is needed, for instance my spray gun I have it set on about 2 bar but that needs to be gauged by type of paint and viscosity. The gauge that’s then on the gun side stays at 2 bar with no visible movement but the tank side will go between 8 and 5 bar


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Here you go mate


















I have hose connected up as you can see. 
Thanks again


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Assuming that this is your gun in the link below, you need to turn the pressure down a bit.

https://www.carlisleft.com/library/SB-E-2-858_ENGLISH.pdf

As you will see they recommend a max of 2.0 bar if your using it in high efficiency or only 1.75bar in HVLP


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Also have a look at page 19 as that might also help :thumb:


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks mate I'll have a try


----------

